# Are first time dog owners really limited in what breeds they can or can't own?



## FutueDogOwner. (Aug 5, 2010)

I have an account on yahoo answers and there is a dogs section there. Unfortunately, the people there are willing to give a lecture on everything and are basically snobs, they are not very helpful at all. I find that people on this forum so far have been really helpful and I can talk to you guys more about my questions with dogs.

I have not owned a dog before but I have volunteered before at Shelters and animal hospitals. Generally speaking, of course Labs and Golden Retrievers are recommended as dogs for the first time owner but I am just turned off by them, not really that much into the breeds. I find that the breeds I have really been into have been the Great Pyrenees, Siberian Huskies, German Shepherds, Cane Corsos, Rottweilers and Samoyeds. Thing is all of those breeds are not recommended for first time owners.

My question is this, are first time dog owners really limited in what breeds they can or can't own or can they own any breed as long as they do the research and find that they can provide for it?


----------



## Thracian (Dec 24, 2008)

Although everyone is different, some of those breeds I probably would not recommend to a first-time owner. Let me ask you a question. What is it you like about the breeds you name?


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

It depends 

Depends on where you live and what the source of the dog is. Many city/municipal shelters will adopt nearly anything out to anyone over 18 that pays the fee and doesn't act like a complete nutcase during the process. You are unlikely to get a purebred dog from here but that's okay, there are many good dogs available in such situations. You will need to evaluate them on your own though since some city shelters do very limited temperament testing.

Puppymills and backyard breeders will sell to anyone with cash. You do NOT want a dog from these sources. It is cruel to the breeding dogs and they produce dogs with health and temperament problems.

Reputable shelters and rescues will look on a case by case basis at both you and the potential dog. Some dogs of those breeds are pleasant and well trained when they enter rescue and could make great first time dogs. Others are strong headed and completely untrained (thus a potential liability for the shelter AND the adopter) and would be better suited to a more experienced owner.

Reputable breeders will want to get to know you and will want assurance that you can handle a dog of theirs.


----------



## FutueDogOwner. (Aug 5, 2010)

So wait, will it be impossible or tough for me to get lets say a pure bred Husky from a shelter?


----------



## Tankstar (Dec 30, 2006)

I dont think it necaseraly would be bad or impossible. You just have to relize, take everything you read about huskies, prey drive, stubborness, shedding, excersise and training and times it by 10. lol. Huskies are a strong willed breed. need tons of excersise, good structured excersise. I dont think any breed is really bad for a first time owner persay.


----------



## jenjen (Jul 21, 2010)

All shelters are different, and I've found that certain breeds are more prominent in shelters. Check out Petfinder.com to get an idea of what types of dogs are available at the shelters near you.

As for breed selection for first time dog owners... as someone who made a BAD breed decision with our first dog I would really recommend that if you're serious about choosing a breed that specifically states it's not recommended for first time dog owners, you find a way to spend some time with the breed. It's not just about 'exercise and training'. Dogs can be IMPOSSIBLE, they DONT listen, you CANT reason with them, and they're 'there' every second of every day. Most of the 'not for beginners' dogs are the ones who will progress quickly to 'extreme issues' if you don't handle them correctly. Make sure you genuinely understand all that you're getting into with a particular breed, and make sure it's needs will fit your lifestyle.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

First of all, welcome to the forum....but please...could you stop making a new thread for EVERY single "Good for first time owner?" question? It just makes it hard to answer all your questions, especially when you're basically asking the SAME question but with a different breed inserted.



> So wait, will it be impossible or tough for me to get lets say a pure bred Husky from a shelter?


In my experience, it would be tough for you to get a Husky from rescue or a responsible breeder when you have no dog experience. They require a lot more work than people think, and all the research in the world CANNOT prepare you for the ACTUAL dog.

I have two GSDs and they are (for some reason) not considered ideal for first time owners. After my experience with them, I personally believe them to be extremely ideal because of their biddability, eagerness to work, and good drive. My two dogs could not be any more different in personality, but they definitely have some similarities, which makes them easy to mold and train.

Huskies are nothing like GSDs, and having worked with them, I know they are not the breed for me. They are highly intelligent, but also highly independent. They are tricksters (It's like living with Puck) and will happily outwit you if you don't think fast enough. They are beautiful dogs, but love to run. They like to work, but mostly they like to work for themselves, unless you make it worth their while....and what was worth working for 5 minutes ago may not be worth working for NOW.

You really need to stop asking "Is this good for a first time owner?" and start asking yourself what you WANT in a dog.

What characteristics are you looking for? How much exercise are you willing to give? What kind of classes are you interested/willing to take with this dog? Do you want to participate in any dog sports? Do you want a velcro dog, or an independent dog? How much does grooming matter? Size?


----------



## Thracian (Dec 24, 2008)

> You really need to stop asking "Is this good for a first time owner?" and start asking yourself what you WANT in a dog.
> 
> What characteristics are you looking for? How much exercise are you willing to give? What kind of classes are you interested/willing to take with this dog? Do you want to participate in any dog sports? Do you want a velcro dog, or an independent dog? How much does grooming matter? Size?


*Yes.* This is what I was getting at by asking what qualities you like about huskies, GSDs, etc.


----------



## hachna (Jul 31, 2010)

Hi FDO,

Dogs are great!! They are life time commitments. 
People who were around dogs know that dumpage of huskies are not low and they tend to have so called behavioural issues (in this hectic modern city life)
.
You are not less qualified for a husky than anybody else. I do hope you foster before claiming a husky as your own though. You will get support from other people through an agency involved. Happy searching


----------



## JustTess (Mar 19, 2008)

I don't think you would find it hard to adopt a purebred husky in a shelter. Right now, there is three purebred husky w/o papers in three different city's animal control centers in my area. On top of that, there is about 100 other husky's on petfinder from various rescues.

Most of the time, I've seen the rescues make sure you have some understanding of a Sibes' behavior...their tendency to dig, escape, travel great distances, destructive when bored, etc. Many rescues will come over and evaluate your living space to help you forsee problems a husky may have in your environment.

IMHO, I consider a siberian husky is high maintenance.... well mine at least. My adult does not like being alone for more than 6 hours or he will start to worry. Worrying leads to stomach issues.... sigh... which leads to vet visits. I've noticed both of my husky's want to be underfoot. 

I've had two Samoyeds in the past and they were much different than my husky. The Samoyeds were easier for me to train (clicker type) while the husky responded much better to NIFL (see stickie). Ilya would care less if you clicked the clicker or had steak treats so finding the right positive motivation can be challenging.

I wouldn't recommend a husky if you have no patience, persistance, or appreciation for stubborness....and time


----------



## Cracker (May 25, 2009)

Regarding the initial question:
Yes and no. Simple eh? LOL

It IS vitally important that you research the breed traits, the working abilities the dogs were bred for, the breeder/rescue, exercise and grooming needs of any dog you have interest in.
Then you have to have a good look at YOU and your lifestyle, personality and personal/financial attributes to see what would be a good fit for you in order to make both you and the dog happy and fulfilled in your relationship.
You should also check with your local animal ordinances to ensure there are not rules regarding breed ownership and liabilities or for example animal size/breed rules for your apartment/house (if renting) and with your home insurance company.

I do think there are SOME breeds that are not ALWAYS a good fit for first time owners, but with good research, a good trainer/school you can count on for advice and a person who can tell early whether they've gotten into a bit more than they can handle and will GET HELP, any breed can be the right fit.

I worked with dogs for almost fifteen years before I got my own. She has her issues but we are a good fit because I was prepared.

Good luck.


----------



## FutueDogOwner. (Aug 5, 2010)

Heard the same things, a six foot fence is needed, grooming is needed due to their thick fur, most can be stubborn, will not make good guard dogs as they will show the stranger or robber where the goods are, I have done it and read it all and after all that I still believe I am ready to own a Siberian Husky. They chase after smaller dogs and other small prey due to their prey drive, cannot be trusted off the leash as they will escape, I have seen it and done it all, have some experience working with the breed. What I am more concerned about is what can be done so I can get that breed from a rescue or shelter, I know what I am getting myself into. 

Are you guys trying to drive me away from getting the breed?


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

How about actually asking the shelter or rescue? We cannot answer your question of whether your specific shelter or rescue will adopt to you.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

> Are you guys trying to drive me away from getting the breed?


You sound paranoid.

And you didn't even answer any of the questions I asked (they are important ones).

WHY do you like the Husky so much? ASIDE from the way it looks?


----------



## FutueDogOwner. (Aug 5, 2010)

Xeph said:


> You sound paranoid.
> 
> And you didn't even answer any of the questions I asked (they are important ones).
> 
> WHY do you like the Husky so much? ASIDE from the way it looks?


Not paranoid but it does seem like you were trying to drive me away from getting the breed, I would tell you what I like in a Husky, you would tell me to just look for another breed instead which I will not do but here we go:

I like the Husky because of looks but that is only 20 percent of the equation, I also like the fact that the dog is made for the cold weather, is a highly social dog that doesn't display much aggression towards humans (noticed this even in the ones that were not properly trained), love the fact that the dog can exercise for a long amount of time with a person and still keep going, the breed is usually good natured with strangers and I like the temperament of the breed. I also like the Spitz breeds in general. Also I currently live in a place which has cold weather and I believe that a Siberian Husky would fit in well. I also like an independent dog, a dog that can challenge me as an owner and listen to me, also I really believe that I can handle a Siberian Husky. Not looking for a guard dog, I am looking for a companion that loves mental stimulation and one that can challenge me, lots of breeds can do that but the Siberian Husky in particular catches my eye, that is where looks come in.

Those are my reasons that you wanted to know.


----------



## waterbaby (Jan 20, 2009)

The husky rescue by me will adopt the right dog to anyone who isn't an idiot. I think you just need to call around and ask. If you know you like them, that's the next logical step.


----------



## FutueDogOwner. (Aug 5, 2010)

So waterbaby, how would they describe an "idiot"?

Like do they mean someone who is mentally impaired or someone that knows nothing about the breed?

Also, excuse my attitude which comes off as bad experience dealing with dog experts. Believe me, once you go on yahoo answers and get lectured by top contributor badge experts only to find out they cheated their way to a badge and had basic facts wrong about the breed (hmm, didn't know Huskies made excellent guard dogs), you start to get a bit mistrusting at first. I didn't mean to throw the fit against one of the users but it is like I get so many contradictions. Plus I have this feeling that thousands out there can own a Husky, why can't I own one?


----------



## waterbaby (Jan 20, 2009)

FutueDogOwner. said:


> So waterbaby, how would they describe an "idiot"?
> 
> Like do they mean someone who is mentally impaired or someone that knows nothing about the breed?


Let's just say they will adopt to 1st time owners.


----------



## Entwine (Jan 14, 2009)

I sincerely believe you need to spend time fostering a Husky before you get one. Or any other breed of dog you may desire.

You say you know you are ready, but you've never owned a dog. How do you know you can if you've never done it? Please consider getting some experience in before you get a dog and get in over your head.

What you "know" you can do and what you can do are two different things. I would like to think I could handle the 1-2 hours a day of stenuous physical exercise for certain breeds, but after I do 30 minutes to 1 hour of it with my Chihuahua I'm not so confident.


----------



## LittleFr0g (Jun 11, 2007)

I agree with Entwine. Before I got Kuma, I worked with multiple Pugs on a daily basis for over 9 months, read everything I could get my hands on about them, AND was a member of a large Pug forum. I still wasn't prepared for the reality of owning a Pug, as I found out when I got Kuma, lol. I wouldn't trade Kuma for anything in the world, and will always own Pugs, but you really need to do more than read about Huskies. I know from personal experience that the books are not always correct. I've found very few breed books on Pugs that are in any way accurate. I'd highly recommend fostering huskies first and getting some real life experience with them. I'm not saying you shouldn't get a Huskie, just that you really should spend some time with them first to make sure that you're as prepared as you can be for the reality of owning one.


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

First of all, I'd stay away from yahoo answers. They know very little over there or are rude about what they do know. 

I have a few questions for you too, and no, I'm not trying to drive you away from a Husky. I don't think you'd have a major problem adopting one, if any. 

First of all, just so I know a little about your lifestyle, can I ask how old you are? And are you a High school student, college student, working a part time job, stay at home parent, full time job, career, military, etc?

Exactly how much time a day do you plan to devote to exercise only? How much time just to training for the dog?

What training methods will you use, and are you going to take classes?

Just some general questions to make sure you're prepared for a Husky.


----------



## luvntzus (Mar 16, 2007)

I'm not saying it's a good thing, but I used to work in a shelter that had Huskies all the time. It was a county shelter where if you had the money, you could have the dog. 

If you research a breed thoroughly (like going to shows and talking to breeders, reading books about the breed, meeting different dogs in RL, like at a breeder's house, and have the support of someone like an obedience club, etc.) then it should be fine. I think Huskies are harder to own than most breeds because they're more primitive. They have a strong desire to escape enclosures and roam around. They can be real Houdinis. They're also not exactly eager to please, so training them can be harder. I would be really reluctant to recommend a Cane Corso or Rottweiler to a first time owner. They're so large, with protective instincts and a stubborn nature. They can definitely be great dogs, but are a lot to handle.

So my opinion is that the Samoyed, Siberian Husky and German Shepherd would be doable for a first time owner. And a maybe on the Great Pyrenees. Again they are large powerful dogs and are notorious for roaming and barking all night. IMO they're more suited to being working dogs than pets.


----------



## FutueDogOwner. (Aug 5, 2010)

Okay, so out of Husky, Samoyed and German Shepherd, which breed is the best for a first time dog owner set on owning one of those breeds?



DJEtzel said:


> First of all, I'd stay away from yahoo answers. They know very little over there or are rude about what they do know.
> 
> I have a few questions for you too, and no, I'm not trying to drive you away from a Husky. I don't think you'd have a major problem adopting one, if any.
> 
> ...


I am an engineer (Chemical Engineer), work 8 hours a day (get home at 5 PM), live in a small town and own a house there. I have an active lifestyle, live with my girlfriend who is willing to help take care of the dog (she works two days on, two days off, night shifts), I am 27 years old, and I exercise about 1 hour a day (jogs around the neighborhood), with the Husky I am willing to upgrade that. Have the money to pay for the health of the dog and everything. Have the weekends off.

Have a 6 ft fenced yard.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

There is no "best". Every person and their situation is different. A Husky or Sam is COMPLETELY WRONG for my household, but breeds like the GSD and even the Belgian dogs (Malinois, Groenendael, etc) are/can be VERY right.


----------



## FutueDogOwner. (Aug 5, 2010)

Out of those three, which would you say is the best for my situation?


----------



## RBark (Sep 10, 2007)

Experience allows you to figure out what is the right kind of dog for your home. I'm not a believer in the "breeds good for first time owner" theory. Because which breeds are good for first time owners depend on the owner's lifestyle. Someone who has GSD experience would not apply much of that experience to owning a Siberian Husky, and vice versa. 

That said, *MOST* people prefer dogs that are owner-oriented. My Huskies sought out my attention maybe 10 minutes a day at most. The rest, they were more interested in each other or things that are shiny. A 1 hour jog is plenty for most any dog. Gotta understand though, when they say that a Husky challenges you, it doesn't mean in a puzzle, problem solving way.

They challenge your patience, your temper, your sanity. Leaving the room for 5 minutes and coming back to a destroyed couch. Leaving them in a crate and coming back to an opened crate and $20,000 worth of damage in your house (true story, by the way). Your leash slips out of your hand (it happens) and the dog is miles away in a busy neighborhood with lots of cars within 15 minutes.

Kobe (husky/malamute mix) escaped from the dog park once, and a hour later we found him 15 miles north of the dog park running along the highway. Leaving them outside in the back yard and they had learned to climb over a 6' fence or dig under it within minutes.

That's living with Huskies for many people, and it's a definite trail and error process. There may be some GSD's like this, but this kind of behavior is common among this breed. GSD's are FAR easier to own in many ways, harder in other ways. But the stuff they are difficult in are generally not stuff most people are completely unprepared for.

I don't know where you live, but most of the time you can't take your dog out when it's 80 degrees out. Even 70 can be hard on a Husky. I had to take Ollie out for his runs at 3am and 11pm otherwise he'd be at risk for heat-stroke, and if I didn't do it, I'd be at risk for a stroke.

It's not all doom and gloom. There are brief moments that are just all the more amazing because of how rare it happens. There are days that their aloof nature will make you feel rejected, and days where you appreciate their nature. GSD's are more likely to be completely into everything you're doing and ready to work and train with you. 

And something that merits HUGE mention, IMO, is the off-leash recall capability. Unless you're a damned good trainer, forget about ever trusting Huskies off leash. This doesn't seem like a big deal... until you've experienced both a dog that can be off leash and a dog that can't. Then it seem to be a world of difference. Being able to take a GSD off leash is a joy, easily my absolute favorite thing to do with Priscilla. 

Huskies have a lot of good merits, but it's difficult to know if you are the right personality for one until you've had one. *most* people, given the choice between a Husky and a GSD, would be better off with a GSD. I couldn't tell you whether you are most people or not, that's for you to decide. Just... hearing the stories about Huskies is one thing. Living it is a whole another.


----------



## Marsh Muppet (Nov 29, 2008)

People try to talk a FTO out of Huskies and their ilk because they can be an intense ownership experience. My best friend had a beautiful Sibe that was the most vexing animal I've known. I don't know if the dog was especially intelligent, in a general sense, but he was a freaking genius at escaping confinement. "Spike" was a great pal during the brief periods he was actually around.

My friend eventually gave the dog up to a musher who just loved the dog. Spike was happy to have found someone who'd hook him up and let him gobabygobabygobabygo. A match made in heaven.


----------



## FlashTheRottwuggle (Dec 28, 2009)

Have you considered a Husky mix shelter dog? My FIRST dog was a Husky/GSD/Lab (purebred Sibe mother). He ended up to be a 120 lb lovable easy going goof. I'm always shocked to hear the stories of how Sibes act because I never had any of it in Casper and he was 1/2 Sibe. Must be the GSD and Lab evened out the behavior and temperment. I never had a fenced yard and he went from living in the city, to college apartment life, to farm life and back to apartment life before he passed away in his sleep at 12 1/2 years old. You never know what you'll get with a mix (temperment or looks) but it would be a possible alternative? No?


----------



## Northern_Inuit_Luv (Aug 26, 2009)

FutueDogOwner. said:


> Out of those three, which would you say is the best for my situation?


None of those, if you are just going by breed. Every dog is an INDIVIDUAL even within a breed, but breeds typically follow a pattern. And for those breeds, they tend to only do well with people who already have experience, or are prepared for a very bumpy road.

I'm on the homecheck committee for my local Malamute rescue, own a husky and a mal/gsd/husky mix, these are questions I would like to know before suggesting anything to you:

Do you have children?
What would you do if your dog bit someone or another dog?
Are you planning on getting a second dog, eventually?
What would you do if it started resource guarding (growling over bones, toys, food, ect)?
What would you do if the dog was destructive (eating shoes, tables, couches, doors, ect)?
Do you mind crater sized holes in your yard?
Are you planning on taking training classes?
What type of schedule do you have?
What will you do with the dog while you are at work?
What will be your main form of exercise?
Do you have a fence?
Are you familiar with "Blowing a coat"?
What sort of common health problems are known in those breeds and could you afford it if all of those things happened?


I would suggest getting in touch with those breed specific rescue groups in your area. They could help find a match for you, instead of you just getting a dog that you think looks nice.

Your breeds of choice:
http://www.yourpurebredpuppy.com/reviews/siberianhuskies.html
http://www.yourpurebredpuppy.com/reviews/samoyeds.html
http://www.yourpurebredpuppy.com/reviews/germanshepherds.html

On Training:
http://k9deb.com/nilif.htm
http://www.dogmanners.com/crate.html


----------



## FutueDogOwner. (Aug 5, 2010)

No mixes, I want a pure bred. 

Got in touch with a Shelter and they have a 6 year old pure bred Siberian Husky, say they won't discriminate against first time dog owners. So we are going there.


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

Well, good luck.

I personally wouldn't recommend any of the dogs you want to a first time owner for multiple reasons, and you really haven't said why you want them so bad, and why do you want a pure bred? The shelter can't guarantee anything is a purebred.


----------



## JustTess (Mar 19, 2008)

If you do adopt the adult husky, try looking into obedience training in your area. Sometimes, they meet in a public park and an experienced dog handler will be able to help you manage your new dog as well as be a resource for issues that may come up. Many times they are free if you adopt from a shelter or rescue.

Good luck.


----------



## luvntzus (Mar 16, 2007)

Good luck with the Husky at the shelter. Don't give up if it doesn't work out with that one. They are frequently in shelters because either they've escaped or have been turned in by owners that can't handle them. I just remembered that an acquaintance of mine has a Husky that's well behaved. He does take her for about 6 walks a day though, not kidding! 

I actually had one show up loose in my neighborhood a few years ago. I got him into my yard and called animal control because I didn't want him to get hurt. AC took about 20 minutes to get there and the dog had been circling the perimeter of my yard looking for ways to escape the whole time. I was sure he was going to jump the fence.


----------



## Nil (Oct 25, 2007)

Be. Prepared.





















Notice how seemingly happy he is with himself too.


----------



## Nargle (Oct 1, 2007)

My mom's first dog was half Border Collie, 1/4 German Shepherd and 1/4 Siberian Husky. Three breeds that typically aren't recommended for beginners. My opinion is, your lifestyle doesn't really change much based on how many dogs you've had. There are people who have had certain breeds for decades, but would probably STILL be way in over their heads with something like a Husky. Also, you can have the right lifestyle for a Husky without ever having dogs in your life. However, how will you know if your lifestyle is appropriate for a Husky without any experience? I agree with the others that have suggested fostering. Also, speak to breeders, go to shows, and get as much experience with the breed as possible before committing to owning one. 

I used to want an Australian Shepherd. I researched, met several, spoke to breeders, and even took on the responsibility of caring for a friend's Aussie for many months. Yes, they're ADORABLE, and on paper they seem like such cool dogs, but after living with one, I learned that they are NOT for me. I'm so glad I got a chance to learn that before making the mistake of owning an Aussie and either having a difficult time dealing with the dog for the rest of its life, or, doG forbid, having to re-home it.

Also, the reason why some breeds are good "beginner" breeds is because they're usually more forgiving and harder to screw up completely with. You don't want to make the mistake of not socializing an Aussie, as they can be very territorial and a lack of socialization can lead to serious problems. But a Labrador Retriever is usually not aggressive, so you can get away with more without your dog turning into a vicious beast. However, that DOESN'T mean Labs are perfect for everyone. There are some people who do great with the "advanced level" breeds and poorly with the beginner breeds.


----------



## Northern_Inuit_Luv (Aug 26, 2009)

Nargle, that was very well said


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

I'm curious why a Samoyed isn't good for first time dog owners. My first dog was a Sheltie. They're still the dog for me. I was an experienced dog owner in a few breeds (Shelties, foxhound, smooth fox terriers) when we got a pbgv puppy. I wish someone had talked me out of him...that being said, glad he's here now, we do right by him but honestly, we aren't the right owners for this breed.


----------



## FlashTheRottwuggle (Dec 28, 2009)

I'm beginning to think that sometimes the internet isn't such a good thing. I'm very glad it's here with the wealth of information on nutrition, training, first aid, diseases and disease prevention, etc. However there is then all the information and/or opinions of people which make you question your judgment. If I had read this thread on how first time dog owners should NOT get huskies, gsds or samoyeds. I would have been scared to have gotten my first two dogs, one being a husky/gsd/lab mix (1/2 husky) and the other a gsd/lab mix (3/4 gsd). However they were two awesome dogs and my life is better because of them. 

I know that the reason for trying to turn people away from them is so they don't end up abused or abandoned down the road but many people may read this and not rescue one from the shelter who would have done just fine with them. JMO.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

FlashTheRottwuggle said:


> I'm beginning to think that sometimes the internet isn't such a good thing. I'm very glad it's here with the wealth of information on nutrition, training, first aid, diseases and disease prevention, etc. However there is then all the information and/or opinions of people which make you question your judgment. If I had read this thread on how first time dog owners should NOT get huskies, gsds or samoyeds. I would have been scared to have gotten my first two dogs, one being a husky/gsd/lab mix (1/2 husky) and the other a gsd/lab mix (3/4 gsd). However they were two awesome dogs and my life is better because of them.
> 
> I know that the reason for trying to turn people away from them is so they don't end up abused or abandoned down the road but many people may read this and not rescue one from the shelter who would have done just fine with them. JMO.


I don't necessarily think these threads come off that way. I hope anyone searching for whether or not a breed is right for them comes across this thread and the many like it and realize that picking a dog is REALLY based on your life style, the breed, and the individual dog. 

Emphasis on individual dog when it comes to rescues especially. If you asked me before we adopted Jack McCoy whether or not I would ever own an Elkhound, I would have said no. Just not a whole lot of what I'm looking for and I was actually quite resistant to the idea when my boyfriend found him. But we met Jack McCoy several times before actually taking him home and found he lacks a lot of the drive or a typical Elkie and is EXTREMELY biddable and low energy. He is exactly perfect for our household, and just happens to be an Elkhound.


----------



## TxRider (Apr 22, 2009)

FutueDogOwner. said:


> My question is this, are first time dog owners really limited in what breeds they can or can't own or can they own any breed as long as they do the research and find that they can provide for it?


It depends on the first time owner... And the individual dog as well. But some breeds are on average quite challenging to manage and train, and a lack of experience will easily lead to mistakes that are not easily recovered from.

Pay attention to breed characteristics, and make sure they are what you want, and are ready for them... Do not get a dog primarily on it's looks and visual appeal.

Or go volunteer at a shelter or rescue for 6months or a year, and get experience.


----------



## FutueDogOwner. (Aug 5, 2010)

Well, we got him, 6 year old, looks JUST like a pure bred Husky and they have said it is a Pure bred Husky. Beginning Obedience classes soon but so far he has been a joy to be around, I notice 1 hour of exercise is good enough.

Thanks for all the help guys!


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

Good luck with him!


----------



## FutueDogOwner. (Aug 5, 2010)

thanks, you know it feels really good, I mean WOW, I have a Husky

people on the dogs section on yahoo answers gave me the idea that I would never be able to own a Husky my whole life and I was a bit down about it but heck, I can be really stubborn and if I am paying for it and taking care of it I deserve to get the breed I believe would be best suited for me, guys wanna see a pic?


----------



## Marsh Muppet (Nov 29, 2008)

FutueDogOwner. said:


> ...I can be really stubborn and if I am paying for it and taking care of it I deserve to get the breed I believe would be best suited for me, guys wanna see a pic?


Stubbhorn is a useful trait for a Husky owner. Yes, pictures.


----------



## sagira (Nov 5, 2009)

Yes, we want pictures!


----------



## FutueDogOwner. (Aug 5, 2010)

here are the pics

http://s191.photobucket.com/albums/z237/TheNumber_bucket/?action=view&current=huskee.jpg

http://s191.photobucket.com/albums/z237/TheNumber_bucket/?action=view&current=huskayy.jpg


----------



## Darcystheone (Apr 30, 2008)

Hes stunning, congrats!


----------



## sagira (Nov 5, 2009)

Congratulations! He looks like a nice specimen to me


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

Beautiful husky! What's his name?


----------



## FutueDogOwner. (Aug 5, 2010)

Duke is his name =)


----------



## GypsyJazmine (Nov 27, 2009)

My 1st dog was an unstable Great Pyrenees...All the research & talking to Pyr people I did in no way prepared me for actually having one...But I put all of my attention & my life into that dog & he turned out an acceptable dog & still is...In fact I became so attached to the breed that I got 3 more Pyrs & then, to up the anti a bit, an Akbash/Maremma cross...So, it can be done but it depends on how much of your life you are willing to give up/put into the dog.
eta: He is a stunning animal!...How much does he weigh?


----------



## JustTess (Mar 19, 2008)

Congratulations! Sounds like you guys are getting along. I like his color.


----------



## FutueDogOwner. (Aug 5, 2010)

He weights about 52 lbs. 

Also, I was looking to get a Great Pyrenees and may get one in the future if I feel that I can handle my Husky. My goal in life is to own some of these following breeds, Great Pyrenees, Alaskan Malamute, German Shepherd, Samoyed (wife said I should have started with this breed), Cane Corso, Akita and more of the Spitz breeds, I know I could have started out with a Keeshond. 

Anyways, I love my Husky and it is a great dog so far, obedient, loves exercising, and tends to look at me at times. Also it starts randomly muttering some things in dog language while looking at me but when I pet it, it stops.


----------



## GypsyJazmine (Nov 27, 2009)

FutueDogOwner. said:


> He weights about 52 lbs.
> 
> Also, I was looking to get a Great Pyrenees and may get one in the future if I feel that I can handle my Husky. My goal in life is to own some of these following breeds, Great Pyrenees, Alaskan Malamute, German Shepherd, Samoyed (wife said I should have started with this breed), Cane Corso, Akita and more of the Spitz breeds, I know I could have started out with a Keeshond.
> 
> Anyways, I love my Husky and it is a great dog so far, obedient, loves exercising, and tends to look at me at times. Also it starts randomly muttering some things in dog language while looking at me but when I pet it, it stops.


Just be careful with same sexed pairings with some of those breeds...Pyrs are best with opposite sexed dogs...Be sure to go through a reputable rescue or breeder to make sure you are getting temperamentally sound dogs...Temperament first & foremost!


----------



## FutueDogOwner. (Aug 5, 2010)

I don't even think I am going to bother much with reputable breeders after all I have heard about how they come off as being snobbish and often like to tell people that they are not good enough for a breed and all that. Feels better to just rescue from a shelter, save a dog in need.


----------



## GypsyJazmine (Nov 27, 2009)

FutueDogOwner. said:


> I don't even think I am going to bother much with reputable breeders after all I have heard about how they come off as being snobbish and often like to tell people that they are not good enough for a breed and all that. Feels better to just rescue from a shelter, save a dog in need.


Well that's painting all breeders with the same brush...Yikes!...That has not been my experience at all with the Pyrs I bought instead of rescuing!


----------



## FutueDogOwner. (Aug 5, 2010)

Well I have heard that they are very uptight and if you have any hole in your application or your life like lets say not having owned a dog before, they will discriminate against you and tell you to go look for an "easier" breed.


----------



## GypsyJazmine (Nov 27, 2009)

FutueDogOwner. said:


> Well I have heard that they are very uptight and if you have any hole in your application or your life like lets say not having owned a dog before, they will discriminate against you and tell you to go look for an "easier" breed.


Well, I am sorry that you Heard that...It's not always true...In fact the people who told you who were turned down may very well not have been the right owner for the dogs...Who knows.


----------



## FutueDogOwner. (Aug 5, 2010)

Maybe, but I hate being told that I can't own a breed period when I am willing to do so much for it. I mean if I want a Husky, I am going to get a Husky because people don't realize it is expensive owning a dog and taking care of it so why get a breed you won't like day one? And I just cannot see myself owning a Lab or Golden Retriever because they are just not for me.


----------



## Northern_Inuit_Luv (Aug 26, 2009)

They only have their dogs' best interests in mind. Too many dogs in these breeds "slip through the cracks" and get abandoned or run free because people are not prepared to handle them. The last thing they want to do is give up a puppy, just to see them again in 8-15 months when they have missed out on so much prime time for socializing and training...now they have to work twice as hard to find a good family that will need/want to fix all of the previous owners mistakes...you can't blame them for looking out for what they produce.

And what Gypsy said about the same sex pairing is very true about many of those breeds. Many dogs will be fine when one or the other is a puppy, but once the pup grows up things may change. Huskies and malamutes, especially, can be like this. Our rescue almost never does same sex adoptions and ALWAYS require the dogs to meet and greet before adopting.


----------



## Finkie_Mom (Mar 2, 2010)

Duke is gorgeous! Congrats!!!

I am also sorry you have heard that about reputable breeders... I currently have an 8 month old Finnish Spitz who I got from an amazing breeder (founding member of the breed club here in America, known by breeders worldwide, etc.) at 2 months old. If I had asked people about this breed before I had gotten my pup, many would have tried to dissuade me... I'm a first time dog/puppy owner, myself. Not even my family have had dogs. 

But this breeder knew all of that, and was/is willing to work with me on everything. We still email back and forth frequently (lately it's been a few times a week, LOL), and I have visited him numerous times just to see how he works with his dogs. In fact, I plan on beginning to show next year, under his guidance. 

The people on this board were just being helpful in the only way they knew how - honesty. They know how difficult some of these dogs can be, and only want to help prospective owners from making huge mistakes that would affect the lives of owner and dog alike. We don't know you personally, so all we have to go on is a few posts on a public forum. Makes things quite difficult, as you know, haha. 

Not to say there's anything wrong with rescue, of course... I'm just making the point that not all breeders are as you described and it's not fair to write them off as such.


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

Finkie_Mom said:


> Duke is gorgeous! Congrats!!!
> 
> I am also sorry you have heard that about reputable breeders... I currently have an 8 month old Finnish Spitz who I got from an amazing breeder (founding member of the breed club here in America, known by breeders worldwide, etc.) at 2 months old. If I had asked people about this breed before I had gotten my pup, many would have tried to dissuade me... I'm a first time dog/puppy owner, myself. Not even my family have had dogs.
> 
> ...


Congrats on your puppy, glad you had such a positive experience! Can you start a new thread and tell us about your dog?


----------



## FutueDogOwner. (Aug 5, 2010)

Well I already purchased my dog and I am happy with him but let's just say I really hate it when people tell me I am not good enough to own a breed and that I should look for an "easier" breed. Oh well that is just me.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

FutueDogOwner. said:


> Well I already purchased my dog and I am happy with him but let's just say I really hate it when people tell me I am not good enough to own a breed and that I should look for an "easier" breed. Oh well that is just me.


With legit breeders, it's not about "good" or "not good enough" and anyone looking to get a dog should realize what they can and CAN'T provide a dog. I would not be offended in the slightest to be turned down by a say a BelMal breeder because I am NOT the right person/home for one. It would be pretty lame of me to trash that breeder because I can't see why they're right.


----------



## FutueDogOwner. (Aug 5, 2010)

I am the right person for a Husky or any other breed out there, done my research and I know it, I don't need some snobby breeder to tell me that just because I have a job and just because I work, I am not allowed to own a dog. Or that just because I have not spent my lifetime with a breed, I am not allowed to own one.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

I'm pretty sure no legitimate breeder told you that, and there isn't just one breeder out there for each breed of dog. I don't even know if I should bother to point out that good breeders are only out in the best interest of their dogs. Also, judging by this thread, you never attempted to go to a legitimate breeder. You asked what we thought and then picked up the first Husky available, so don't trash a world you have no experience with. Not to mention you asked if you could get the dog from a shelter with your criteria, not a breeder.


----------



## GypsyJazmine (Nov 27, 2009)

Ya' know your snobby breeder talk is becoming rather offensive...I do not breed but may breed my champion bitch at some point but I have a lot of good friends who do show & breed & are nothing like you ASSUME all breeders are...Often when they tell you their breed is not the right breed for you it is simply because they are experienced & know what they are talking about...Why would you assume it's just because they think people aren't good enough for their breed...Honestly, because of your attitude about something it is obvious you know little about, I would not choose to sell you a pup.


----------



## Darcystheone (Apr 30, 2008)

Well ftdo, I do understand to an extent how you feel. I was put through the ringer on a few forums when I got Darcy. I had an apt, I wasn't on a farm and i had never owned a herding dog before. 
You know what? Good on them for putting me through the ringer. I wasn't ready for her, I was getting her b/c I had always wanted one, pure and simple as that. I learned quickly though that that is no reason to get a certain breed. I had owned a few dogs before her (APBT and a Boxer), and yet it was as if I had never had one before, this dog was like no other, demanded and needed so much more than I had ever been asked to give with the other breeds. 
Yet, when I was told all of this by others, my back was up, I was defensive, I was determined to prove ppl wrong, in some aspects I have, shes thriving, happy and I am now getting my second one, in a couple weeks. 
BUT, to get to this point I had to change A LOT about myself, and my way of life, the apt, gone, replaced for a place with a large area to run, and trails all around us. I brought a trainer on board, something I had never done with other dogs, I walk her for at the very least 90min a day, VERY least (and thats if I am sick or extremely busy, most days are spent doing nothing but walking and playing with her and my daughter, its our life now), thats time consuming, we socialize more with other dogs than I do with ppl anymore, b/c well she needs it. I could go on and on, but the point is, I do understand the way you feel, it wasn't so long ago I sounded much like you, but the truth is, the breeders your speaking of, and the ppl on forums (maybe not all but most), just have the dogs best interest at heart and are speaking truthfully. 
I did my research before getting Darcy, i thought I was prepared, and I knew I could handle it. Turns out I can handle it, but I was no where near prepared and that's the truth of it. I was humbled by her and continue to be every day. 

Lots of luck with Duke, hes a gorgeous boy!

oh and ftr, I think a breeder being particular about who they will sell to, although it may come off as offensive to some, is really the best thing for the breed. I say that knowing full well no breeder would have given me Darcy so long ago.


----------



## Finkie_Mom (Mar 2, 2010)

I'm with TWAB and GypsyJazmine... 

You can do what you want. We can't control that. We were going on what you had posted on a public where we get tons of people each week asking about a specific type of dog, yet they don't even know what a well-bred version of that dog looks like, let alone how to find a good breeder or legitimate rescue.

We didn't say, "NO, you can't own that." You asked for advice, and we gave it to you. 

Like I had said in my post, the breed I chose is not one for a "first-time owner." Yet the breeder I found (a very reputable one), was more than willing to work with me, and continues to work with me because he could tell that I had done my research beforehand and was willing to change my own lifestyle to accommodate his pup.

You asked if it could be done, and lots of people told you that it could, but that you have to be careful. Why even ask if you aren't going to take the negative with the positive???


----------



## FutueDogOwner. (Aug 5, 2010)

2 years back I started doing my research on dog breeds, never owned a dog before but I did my research and so forth. Had to eliminate a lot of breeds. Then I made the worst mistake of my life, I asked on the yahoo answers dogs section where I received so many conflicting views among answerers and a lot of the top badge users who claimed to be reputable breeders themselves said that first time dog owners should be wise and only own Labs and Golden Retrievers. I was a bit upset about it and lets say it put a chip on my shoulder, I am really stubborn when it comes to getting my favorite type of things, if I have money for a Range Rover and a Toyota, I am going to make sure I get the Range Rover.

If I have the ability to live in the Northeast and the deep south, I am going to make sure I live in the Northeast. I did talk to some reputable breeders about Huskies and they told me to start out with an easier breed, again I only talked to two or three. I was determined to get a Husky and that is exactly the breed I purchased.

Eitherways, topic about reputable breeders is now over, I don't plan on purchasing from one in the future and I will always get my dogs from shelters and rescue groups, most likely just shelters. I don't want to fill out applications, have someone inspect my whole house, turn dog purchasing into trivial pursuit only to have the person say "you know, you should consider getting an easier breed". That is just not me, if I want a Husky or German Shepherd, that is a breed I will get, I am not wasting a penny on a Lab or Golden Retriever, point blank period.

Also the least the reputable breeder could have done was tell me what breeds would resemble a Husky and prepare me for a Husky but hey, forget it, I have my Husky, end of story, I have a dog I ACTUALLY wanted.


----------



## sagira (Nov 5, 2009)

FutueDogOwner. said:


> 2
> 
> If I have the ability to live in the Northeast and the deep south, I am going to make sure I live in the Northeast.
> 
> ...


Good for you. Rescuing is good, and if you have done your research and feel you're prepared to handle a breed normally not recommended for first time owners, that's great. It sounds like you have a strong character, and this will certainly help you. I myself am not very assertive and would be a terrible owner for a Husky. On the other hand, my husband and I don't want Labs and Goldens either. I like them, but I don't want to own them.

I know a trainer in my area who actually thinks you're nuts if you don't want a Golden. Hello, lady! This is why there are so many breeds. To have choices. I'm getting a breed that's not common down here (most people in my area don't even know what it is), a Llewellin Setter. However, it does say in the breed description: good for first time owners. In my case, with having a family to raise as well as a puppy, a breed considered difficult would be more than I can handle. To each his/her own. I agree that if you have a strong affinity for the breed you're more likely to do the work necessary to keep her/him happy.

Good luck with your dog! Let us know


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

Good thing I don't pull my hair out every time someone offends me by saying something ill informed and wrong about rescues across the board. I would be stark bald by now.


----------



## FutueDogOwner. (Aug 5, 2010)

yea, hey guys quick question, just curious, are Samoyeds a good breed for the novice or first time dog owner?


----------



## RBark (Sep 10, 2007)

FutueDogOwner. said:


> yea, hey guys quick question, just curious, are Samoyeds a good breed for the novice or first time dog owner?


Same answer as is given repeatedly in this thread. Depends on the person's lifestyle. There's no such thing as a dog that's good for first time owners. Difficult dogs are difficult dogs, but if you have the right lifestyle you can own them as your first dog.

An "easy" dog like a Lab or Golden would be a nightmare to someone who wants to walk only one mile a day and hates dog fur.

A "hard" dog like a Husky would be easy as pie to someone who already has a secure fence and is a long distance runner.

Get my meaning?


----------



## FutueDogOwner. (Aug 5, 2010)

Are Sammies difficult dogs then? =)


----------



## RBark (Sep 10, 2007)

FutueDogOwner. said:


> Are Sammies difficult dogs then? =)


Erm, it seems I'm not doing a good job being clear on what I say. The difficulty of Samoyeds depends on the owner. Easy for the right owner, hard for the wrong owner.


----------



## FutueDogOwner. (Aug 5, 2010)

So in your view, what would be the right owner for a Sammy?


----------



## RBark (Sep 10, 2007)

Someone who's willing to spend a significant chunk of time on their coat grooming needs (they blow coats twice a year like a husky). Not looking for a clingy dog because they tend to be aloof. They thrive with companion dogs, which can be remedied by trips to the dog park, but generally are ok by themselves. That are willing to exercise them daily as they are active dogs, and willing to do mental exercise training (clicker shaping is good for this).

That's off the top of my head, a Samoyed owner can tell more I'm sure.


----------



## sagira (Nov 5, 2009)

From the book Your Purebred Puppy, on Samoyeds:

Best for Experienced Owners
Bored Samoyeds are famous for chewing through drywall, ripping the stuffing out of the sofa, and relandscaping the yard. 
Demanding and independent
Barks a LOT (some have high-pitched, extremely piercing voices)
Enjoys vigorous outdoor exercise, especially in cold weather
High amount of shedding


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

Darcystheone said:


> l
> 
> oh and ftr, I think a breeder being particular about who they will sell to, although it may come off as offensive to some, is really the best thing for the breed. I say that knowing full well no breeder would have given me Darcy so long ago.


Amen to that! I'm not a breeder, never will be but I appreciate it if a breeder tells someone they don't think they're right for their breed.


----------



## FutueDogOwner. (Aug 5, 2010)

sagira said:


> From the book Your Purebred Puppy, on Samoyeds:
> 
> Best for Experienced Owners
> Bored Samoyeds are famous for chewing through drywall, ripping the stuffing out of the sofa, and relandscaping the yard.
> ...


Oh okay, thanks. Well looks like I will be experienced by the time I plan on getting one.

Real men don't say this BUT MY GOD is the Samoyed......




......*whispers* cute


----------



## hanksimon (Mar 18, 2009)

Congrats on Duke. Beautiful !

Let me side-step the Samoyed question and strongly recommend that you wait a year to bond with Duke, then go get what ever you like. Dogs have a tendency to bond with other dogs, instead of their owners if adopted too closely together. Not a rule, but a tendency.

Now, back to Duke, and the general advice (worth what you pay for it!) that I give first time owners:
1. Duke is new and on good behavior, he will push the boundaries. Keep the discipline boundaries rigid. For example, if he is not allowed on the furniture, don't let him on, even once. And so on.
2. Read everything that you can by Ian Dunbar. In addition to being THE dog behaviorist, he likes Akitas !
3. Huskies are vocal, as you've heard. You can train them to talk, if you have the patience.
4. Huskies present Calming Signals... Look it up, and look up Turid Rugaas... Then, post questions.
5. If you have the stamina, running twice a day is better than jogging, especially when the temperature goes below 40. As the temperature drops, Duke's energy level will rise. But that's one reason why you got him.
6. If he is not fixed, do so within the next 3 months. It is just better all around.
7. You'd like to make sure he has learned bite inhibition (see: Sticky:The Bite stop Here). Unfortunately, I personally don't know how to train an adult Husky for bite inhibition.
8. For prey drive, socialize the stuffing out of him. The more varieties of friendly dogs, other animals, and general situations that you expose him to the better.
9. When the temperature is not oppressive (I'm in Texas with 100 degree weather), take him with you for drives. And when the temperature is cool/pleasant, leave him locked in the car with the windows cracked for 5 - 15 minutes to get him used to all situations ( People on the forum may cuss me out for saying that...)

Do those things and you'll wonder why people warned you away from Huskies. Learn only positive approaches, as well as Calming Signals, and you'll create a bond that you didn't think was possible...

BTW, I have a Lab, and I don't recommend a Lab puppy to first time owners, because they are the devil incarnate: intelligent, tireless, destructive, and invulnerable to pain (but not injury). But if you understand that and know how to channel it for the purposes of good, then when the Lab hits about 3 years old, you are allowed to push the button that turns them into sweet, gentle dogs that sleep 18 hours a day...


----------



## RBark (Sep 10, 2007)

FutueDogOwner. said:


> Oh okay, thanks. Well looks like I will be experienced by the time I plan on getting one.
> 
> Real men don't say this BUT MY GOD is the Samoyed......
> 
> ...


Huskies are generally a bit harder than the Samoyed so I guess thats one way to put it


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

I used to groom a hellion of a Samoyed. Koda. I will never forget that butthole not even two years without seeing him.


----------



## FutueDogOwner. (Aug 5, 2010)

hanksimon said:


> Congrats on Duke. Beautiful !
> 
> Let me side-step the Samoyed question and strongly recommend that you wait a year to bond with Duke, then go get what ever you like. Dogs have a tendency to bond with other dogs, instead of their owners if adopted too closely together. Not a rule, but a tendency.
> 
> ...


At number 3, "Mishka I love you!".


----------



## hanksimon (Mar 18, 2009)

Then, we need videos with sound


----------



## FutueDogOwner. (Aug 5, 2010)

lol what?

anyways my dog is looking at me curiously and it is so hilarious


----------



## FutueDogOwner. (Aug 5, 2010)

So things are going well with my Husky, it tends to look at me at times and just mutter some stuff and we find it hilarious.


----------



## xxxxdogdragoness (Jul 22, 2010)

FutueDogOwner. said:


> Not paranoid but it does seem like you were trying to drive me away from getting the breed, I would tell you what I like in a Husky, you would tell me to just look for another breed instead which I will not do but here we go:
> 
> I like the Husky because of looks but that is only 20 percent of the equation, I also like the fact that the dog is made for the cold weather, is a highly social dog that doesn't display much aggression towards humans (noticed this even in the ones that were not properly trained), love the fact that the dog can exercise for a long amount of time with a person and still keep going, the breed is usually good natured with strangers and I like the temperament of the breed. I also like the Spitz breeds in general. Also I currently live in a place which has cold weather and I believe that a Siberian Husky would fit in well. I also like an independent dog, a dog that can challenge me as an owner and listen to me, also I really believe that I can handle a Siberian Husky. Not looking for a guard dog, I am looking for a companion that loves mental stimulation and one that can challenge me, lots of breeds can do that but the Siberian Husky in particular catches my eye, that is where looks come in.
> 
> Those are my reasons that you wanted to know.


thee also many spitz type dogs that are good fits for first time dog owners more so then the husky. we are not trying to discurage you so much as help you make a better choice, you never know, you might find a breed that is an even better fit for you then the husky. the samoyed (spelling???) & the american eskimo are both great dogs that are less stubborn & easier to train then the husky. depending on what size of you you are looking for, there is also the shetland sheepdog & the collie if you might be interested in herding breeds. but if you want to go the shelter/rescue way, then i suggest volonteering at a or fostering for husky rescue before making a final choice if a is husky for you or not. there are a few breeds that i love but they just arent practical for me to own (poodles, bishons, & chinese cresteds to name a few). i live on an 82 acre working ranch where i need a dog that is both a companion & a working dog, so i usually choose btw herding breeds or mixes of breeds that have working/herding instinct.


----------



## JuneBud (Feb 17, 2010)

dogdragoness said:


> thee also many spitz type dogs that are good fits for first time dog owners more so then the husky. we are not trying to discurage you so much as help you make a better choice, you never know, you might find a breed that is an even better fit for you then the husky. the samoyed (spelling???) & the american eskimo are both great dogs that are less stubborn & easier to train then the husky. depending on what size of you you are looking for, there is also the shetland sheepdog & the collie if you might be interested in herding breeds. but if you want to go the shelter/rescue way, then i suggest volonteering at a or fostering for husky rescue before making a final choice if a is husky for you or not. there are a few breeds that i love but they just arent practical for me to own (poodles, bishons, & chinese cresteds to name a few). i live on an 82 acre working ranch where i need a dog that is both a companion & a working dog, so i usually choose btw herding breeds or mixes of breeds that have working/herding instinct.



Good grief. You can't tell ME that American Eskimos are less stubborn and easier to train. Sure, they learn their commands really fast, but they have minds of their own and mine is a total demon at 3 months old.  Oh, and he has pretty strong herding tendencies and a strong prey drive.


----------



## Marsh Muppet (Nov 29, 2008)

FutueDogOwner. said:


> So things are going well with my Husky, it tends to look at me at times and just mutter some stuff and we find it hilarious.


I love a dog who back-talks. I don't know why I find that so amusing, but I always do.


----------



## hanksimon (Mar 18, 2009)

Yeah, my Lab mix performs his sit-stays, then gives me backtalk that I think escalates to a comparison of my mother to his ;-)

BTW, I told that line to my mother ... and she nearly choked on her coffee


----------



## FutueDogOwner. (Aug 5, 2010)

My Husky said "noooooo" when the Jets lost the game yesterday, it then walked with its head down out of the room. My wife and I were frozen..........


----------



## Marsh Muppet (Nov 29, 2008)

Yeah, well, what did he expect?


----------



## hanksimon (Mar 18, 2009)

I don't believe you. I want to see a video of this, because I can't believe that a Husky would be a Jets fan !


----------



## FutueDogOwner. (Aug 5, 2010)

I think it has to do with us rooting for them and when we looked away in disappointment he said it. 

I support the Patriots but the jets are the only other AFC East Team I have respect for. Plus I hate the Ravens since they kicked us out of the playoffs last year lol.


----------



## ben46valdez (Nov 18, 2010)

you can get a golden retriever , he is perfect and easy to train


----------



## Horseshoe (Nov 10, 2010)

I'm hoping the above poster is being funny? After reading all the post and seeing its an old one I still took a bit of offense. As a reputable breeder its my duty to screen all potential pup owners, I owe it to my dogs and myself. I don't consider myself or other breeders I know as snobs and I try not to come across as one. I would have adopted one of my pups to the org. poster most likely...I have no problems with first time dog owners if they have done their homework. I know where all my dogs are as we don't breed but every other year and I keep in close touch with the people, I also have in my contract that if for any reason they can't keep the dog, dog doesn't work for them I will gladly take the dog back and any age. We usually end up with repeat buyers so most have at least 2 from us. I read above where he wanted a description of an idiot: someone that hasn't thought the whole process through, what it will take, the expense, not prepared for the time, not financially ready, knows nothing about dogs...gets up one day and says "think I'll go get a dog just because my friend got one and it looks cool".

So I'm very glad you found the dog of your dreams, but please don't lump all breeders into the same dog box.


----------



## hanksimon (Mar 18, 2009)

I'm not sure I understand which post you are referring to, because there are nearly 100 posts covering more than 4 months. I don't think you are referring to any of my posts - I've posted more than one - because I don't think I used the word 'snob.'

However, if you are taking offense at the original poster (OP), you may have jumped the gun, because I think he was specifically referring to people posting advice.. if he did make a 'snob' comment specifically about breeders, I don't recall that post, because it was 4 months ago, and the most recent posts were about his dog's preference for the Jets vs. the Patriots.

This is clearly the case of a Husky that has been ruined when it comes to following sports.....


----------



## amavanna (Nov 20, 2010)

I got to say that when it comes to "preparing" for a dog you can do all you want and it never really matches up to what you will deal with. But I will say this. If you put everything you have into that dog, that dog will put everything he has into you. The result of owning my dog in just a week has made me drop 6 pounds, clean my house from top to bottom, connect with my daughter ( we now walk daily together after she gets off school) and I have seen a DRAMATIC reduction in stress when my husband gets off work. He takes time to take her out in the front yard to do her business and then play some fetch. 

We have encountered all the usual so far, from accidents in the closet, to mounting, mouthing, broken blinds, a chewed pumpkin, a slobbered shoe, a lost dinner, good training days, bad training days. And I tell you no matter what the issue is I just love all of it. I know that with each day I work with her me and her grow closer and that I am giving her the best life I can. I also know that she has brought a level of inspirtation and drive to the family we really needed. 

As great it is all is I still curse my walk every day because it hurts like no tommorow, but I will walk till my thighs burn so she gets the excerise she needs. As long as your ready to make sacrafices then it really dosent matter what kind of dog you own. Some may be "easier" then others this is a fact. But I don't think any breed is a "first time" breed. Someone on the forum had said "its not like buying a car" and I agree with this. You can't just adopt a dog on a whim because he is beautiful or because you want to "prove" you can handle it. For the same reason you also don't want to "settle" for a breed just cause people claim it to be easier to deal with. 

The fact is all dogs regardless of breed are all gonna have their own individual needs. I read as many pages as I could of this thread and see so many people say how much work a husky is, but when I was a kid my friend had a husky pure bred and it was laziest dog in the world -.- she would lay down halfway through a walk and she had no interest in fetch lol But she loved to swim go figure that one out. lol So I mean you can prepare you can read you can invest 100% of your time researching and then the dog be exactly opposite of its breed's normal behavior lol.


----------



## hanksimon (Mar 18, 2009)

Personally, I don't think that first time owners should ever be allowed to get a Samoyed ...


----------

